# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Oulun Onnikka

## bussifriikki

Oulun Onnikka lopettaa Oulu-Haaparanta-vuoron

http://www.oulunonnikka.fi/reittiliikenne.html

----------


## kuukanko

Oulun Onnikan webbisivut ilmoittavat nyt vain "Toiminta on loppunut."

----------

